# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Filled Tournament "One"-Shot for honor, glory, and a noble title! [5e]

## The ShadowVerse

*The clash of steel, the pounding of feet, and the soft thwack of a bolt finding its mark - practice for the tournament is underway!* Every two years, adventurers and mercenaries from across Estamia gather to compete in feats of arms for the glory of winning - and for the honor of serving as baron in the City of Mars - until the next tournament! Traditionally a contest purely of strength, Count Hroðmar of Laketun has decreed that limited magic is allowed in this year's competition. 

This campaign will be about combat almost exclusively. Though you are free to interact with the other players in the group  Discord to any degree you wish, there are going to be few  opportunities to do so with NPCs. Rather this will be a lighthearted PvP 1v1 double elimination campaign in the spirit of a medieval joust, with the prize being a stint at ruling the barony. This will be lighthearted, since some character builds are hard counters to others, and the dice will decide the winner as much as your own skill. Good sportsmanship is expected from everyone.  

The Questions:
*System:* D&D 5e, with slight modifications
*Player Count:* Potentially a couple dozen
*Style of Play:* Hack & Slash, definitely hacking and slashing. 
*Allowed Content:* Published 5e books, PHB+1 style
*Character Creation:* No full casting classes. Multiclass is fine. 
*Backstory:* Up to you
*Experience:* lvl 7
*Wealth:* 2000gp, buy your oiw everything. Magic item prices in _Sane_
*Ability Scores:* Standard array or point buy
*Hitpoints/Health:* Average, then tripled
*Alignment:* Up to you
*Other Notes:* Feel free to ask questions here, or in the Discord once you've joined. Scheduling will be on a per-joust basis, taking place on Foundry VTT.

ETA: I've given up on the google form. Everyone who's interested just join the Discord https://discord.gg/634a9pTxkz

----------


## MagneticDragon

Hmmm, interesting... quick question. When you say 'no full casters', do you mean 'no full casters full stop?' or do you mean 'your build can only be 3 levels at most of full casters?' as that way, the majority of one's build would not be full casting.

----------


## clash

Seems ideal starting level for a paladin. Get your aura online. I might be interested

----------


## The ShadowVerse

> Hmmm, interesting... quick question. When you say 'no full casters', do you mean 'no full casters full stop?' or do you mean 'your build can only be 3 levels at most of full casters?' as that way, the majority of one's build would not be full casting.


I meant no levels in full casting classes, meaning any class which eventually gets 9th level slots. PCs are glass cannons to begin with, and I'm trying to do a more gladiator/joust kind of thing than a _Counterspell_-packed sequence. _Wall of Fire, Banishment,_ and _Greater Invisibility_ just aren't the kind of matches I'm going for. I realize this disables some fun builds like the classic Smite Machine, but given that there are real people on both ends of every ruling I make I want to keep my rules pretty simple and defensible.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Hmmm, so not even one level dips?

I see, most unfortunate, but something I can potentially work with for sure...

And when you talk about Magic Items, you mean these Sane Magic Prices, correct?

----------


## The ShadowVerse

Yes, that PDF precisely!

----------


## clash

For hp is it calculated as (average HP + con mod)*3 or (average HP)*3 + con mod

----------


## Rakaydos

Hmm. a bard who isnt trying to win, so much a rig a win  for the contestant that he's bet on...

----------


## The ShadowVerse

> For hp is it calculated as (average HP + con mod)*3 or (average HP)*3 + con mod


The former. Tripling is the last thing that happens, after all stat/class/feat calculations are done.


Full rules are linked on the game Discord, provided upon filling out the form, which is https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...-ytxA/viewform

I uh may need to iron out some wrinkles, so feel free to bring up something I wrote poorly in them.

----------


## Estralita

Hmm, an honorable tournament surely needs a noble Paladin, pledging to use their power to help the people.

Feats are ok, right? I've been dying to use a Polearm Master build.

----------


## The ShadowVerse

> Hmm, an honorable tournament surely needs a noble Paladin, pledging to use their power to help the people.
> 
> Feats are ok, right? I've been dying to use a Polearm Master build.


Feats are fine!

I've given up on the google form. Everyone who's interested just join the Discord https://discord.gg/634a9pTxkz

----------

